
Ask HN: What is your number one tip for learning new things? - tmaly
For me when it comes to learning something new, I like to pick a project or if it is not technical to try to use it day to day.<p>What is your number one tip for learning something new?
======
yesenadam
Let's say I want to learn graphic design. (Apologies to InGodsName)

I'd start by googling _best graphic design books_ for lists, then download
books that sounded amazing and/or appeared on a lot of lists, from libgen.io.
(Other subjects can involve older books from archive.org, or scientific papers
from libgen or google scholar) Learn from the best.

~~~
tmaly
Have you ever read the book Thinking as a Science by any chance? The first
part of your method is what this book recommends

------
InGodsName
Let's say i want to learn graphic design.

I start watching YouTube videos about design. Reading random blog post about
design just to get familiar with the terminology.

I take part in Reddit discussions on the same topic.

That way i develop familiarity with the subject.

Then i start reading a book and after that i execute the practise.

------
srbijadotokija
Anki, it's a flash card space repetition software. You can use it for learning
almost everything. Other than that I search the web for study guides on the
topic, some open courses and books also.

